# Uber refused Boost rate



## UberDriver17 (Sep 2, 2017)

I received an email from Uber on Thursday 8/31/2017 notifying me of a 1.3X Boost promotion for that evening from 9:30 pm - 11:00 pm. When I clicked on the link in the email it opened the Uber app and showed a highlighted area around the Amway Center in downtown Orlando with a 1.3X Boost guaranteed rate. That evening I arrived in the area at 9:28 pm and circled the Amway Center until I got my first ride request at 10:03 pm. The entire time I was waiting for my first ride I had the Promotion open in the app and the area remained highlighted in orange.

When I checked my pay later, I was not paid the 1.3X amount, just the regular rate. I sent a message through the app regarding the under-payment, and received a response within just a few minutes. The reply said that I was not eligible for the Boost because it was not offered directly to me. It also advised that I check my email and through the earnings tab in the app for future promotions. I replied with a screenshot of the email showing that it was offered directly to me, and that it was shown through the app the area, and time of the Boost.

A few minutes later I received a reply from a different person stating that the fare I picked-up was an UberX and that it did not qualify. Obviously after me defeating their first excuse for the under-payment, they came up with an equally bogus excuse. I asked where in the email that I received, and where on the promotion did it state that UberX did not qualify? I also asked if UberX did not qualify, then what did? I also asked why would I be sent an email for a promotion that I did not qualify for?

I have not yet received a reply to my last response. Did any other Uber drivers in Orlando receive the same promotion email that I did? If so, did you pick-up any rides in the area and time of the promotion, and did you receive the 1.3X Boost rate? If not for this particular promotion, has this happened to others before?

It's only a few dollars, but it is the principle of the issue.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Welcome to uber...

Everything is a money loser in Orlando...

Hope you didn't quit a day job


----------



## UberDriver17 (Sep 2, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Welcome to uber...
> 
> Everything is a money loser in Orlando...
> 
> Hope you didn't quit a day job


No, I am retired and on SSDI.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

UberDriver17 said:


> I received an email from Uber on Thursday 8/31/2017 notifying me of a 1.3X Boost promotion for that evening from 9:30 pm - 11:00 pm. When I clicked on the link in the email it opened the Uber app and showed a highlighted area around the Amway Center in downtown Orlando with a 1.3X Boost guaranteed rate. That evening I arrived in the area at 9:28 pm and circled the Amway Center until I got my first ride request at 10:03 pm. The entire time I was waiting for my first ride I had the Promotion open in the app and the area remained highlighted in orange.
> 
> When I checked my pay later, I was not paid the 1.3X amount, just the regular rate. I sent a message through the app regarding the under-payment, and received a response within just a few minutes. The reply said that I was not eligible for the Boost because it was not offered directly to me. It also advised that I check my email and through the earnings tab in the app for future promotions. I replied with a screenshot of the email showing that it was offered directly to me, and that it was shown through the app the area, and time of the Boost.
> 
> ...


The same thing happened pretty much verbatim to me back on St Pattys Day. The one and only time I've ever pursued one of Ubers garbage promotions.

I actually got up to 5 back and forth's with Support before they stopped replying.. The last one got quite heated.

Among other things I said shame on them for still being dishonest with drivers. It's the Year of The Driver after all.. They replied back to that in either Spanish or Portugese , Still not sure which language it was exactly. Then closed it out for good as "Resolved" quite naturally..

That ended my first and final opt in for their nonsense promotions. Will never consider pursuing another again.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I would have to rate getting a promotion at about 50/50 odds if you 1000% met all the conditions. If your borderline you will not get it.

Getting these from uber is like pulling your own teeth, Uber is such a massive $(($ show to drive for, especially in Orlando...

The money is so unbelievably awful FOR THE DRIVING PEOPLE AROUND INDUSTRY... *IN ORLANDO!*

I've spoken to enough people who have driven uber elsewhere... Driving in Orlando is absolute crap compared to driving uber ANYWHERE ELSE.. It's way worse than it was driving for uber when they first started in Orlando.

I'm not telling you that driving a taxi is the right option, i'm saying that driving uber in Orlando is the _*wrong option*_.

The Orlando rates are *LITERALLY 39%*! _*of what they used to be!*_ back when i could make good money doing it. And there was a lot more surges, and a lot more promotions you could actually get.

My worst day of the year in a company taxi, i had $200 in gross revenue on 11 hours, making over $105 in profit.

For a while i did a taxi independently, it's a lot harder then it used to be to do that but still possible in Orlando. I was pulling in $140+ for 4:00 AM-10:00 AM or 5:00 PM- 12:00 AM.

No dispatch, 3% on square for processing on half my fares, just cruising around in front of hotels when people are checking out or cruising the restaurants after dinner time.

Just poking around doing my own thing i was doing way way better than you can ever make doing uber now, in a sketchy custom taxi without any dispatch or company affiliations (i did have a craigslist add for airport transportation i occasionally got hits on)

Out here... uber is so much worse than doing your own thing it makes me sick.. like literally sick to my stomach.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Lyft screwed me over twice with fake prime times. So now I screen shot every ride with a prime time. In any case more data I gather the better my case will be.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberDriver17 said:


> I received an email from Uber on Thursday 8/31/2017 notifying me of a 1.3X Boost promotion for that evening from 9:30 pm - 11:00 pm. When I clicked on the link in the email it opened the Uber app and showed a highlighted area around the Amway Center in downtown Orlando with a 1.3X Boost guaranteed rate. That evening I arrived in the area at 9:28 pm and circled the Amway Center until I got my first ride request at 10:03 pm. The entire time I was waiting for my first ride I had the Promotion open in the app and the area remained highlighted in orange.
> 
> When I checked my pay later, I was not paid the 1.3X amount, just the regular rate. I sent a message through the app regarding the under-payment, and received a response within just a few minutes. The reply said that I was not eligible for the Boost because it was not offered directly to me. It also advised that I check my email and through the earnings tab in the app for future promotions. I replied with a screenshot of the email showing that it was offered directly to me, and that it was shown through the app the area, and time of the Boost.
> 
> ...


Earning with Uber is a two part process:

1) Do the work and earn the $$$
2) Fight Uber support to be paid all of it


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

It will take you going through a few service reps because incompetent customer service, but stick to it and eventually you shall prevail


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I would take that issue to your Greenlight Hub. Boost is very straightforward, and shouldn't be any problem. It sounds like the support people you're dealing with just don't understand what you're telling them.

FWIW, I've never had even the slightest problem getting paid Boost or any other promotion from Uber. Lyft is another story.


----------



## UberDriver17 (Sep 2, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I would take that issue to your Greenlight Hub. Boost is very straightforward, and shouldn't be any problem. It sounds like the support people you're dealing with just don't understand what you're telling them.
> 
> FWIW, I've never had even the slightest problem getting paid Boost or any other promotion from Uber. Lyft is another story.


I will stop-by my local Greenlight Hub and see if they can be of any assistance. Four days have gone by without a reply through the Uber app, so I am sure that I will not be getting any answers using that contact method.


----------



## SD drivertoo (Sep 7, 2017)

Is it always double talk and canned responses from Uber so called support?


----------



## Pook (Sep 10, 2017)

UberDriver17 said:


> I received an email from Uber on Thursday 8/31/2017 notifying me of a 1.3X Boost promotion for that evening from 9:30 pm - 11:00 pm. When I clicked on the link in the email it opened the Uber app and showed a highlighted area around the Amway Center in downtown Orlando with a 1.3X Boost guaranteed rate. That evening I arrived in the area at 9:28 pm and circled the Amway Center until I got my first ride request at 10:03 pm. The entire time I was waiting for my first ride I had the Promotion open in the app and the area remained highlighted in orange.
> 
> When I checked my pay later, I was not paid the 1.3X amount, just the regular rate. I sent a message through the app regarding the under-payment, and received a response within just a few minutes. The reply said that I was not eligible for the Boost because it was not offered directly to me. It also advised that I check my email and through the earnings tab in the app for future promotions. I replied with a screenshot of the email showing that it was offered directly to me, and that it was shown through the app the area, and time of the Boost.
> 
> ...


I used to smile regarding people upset with pay issues. Not anymore. What you have said about the boost area and their excuses is true. I have to argue every time. I routinely take screen shots of the promotion before I accept my first ride. It doesn't help. Sometimes the promotion says it's for delivery only. Ok I get that. But if it says fare guaranteed and then I don't get the promotion I send a screen shot. They ALWAYS come back and say it was for uber eats only.
I also found out that if the map sends you through the toll tunnel they don't pay you unless you have the pax in the car. Not reimbursed if you are on your way or doing an uber eats.


----------



## XxFoodNowProxX (May 27, 2017)

UberDriver17 said:


> I received an email from Uber on Thursday 8/31/2017 notifying me of a 1.3X Boost promotion for that evening from 9:30 pm - 11:00 pm. When I clicked on the link in the email it opened the Uber app and showed a highlighted area around the Amway Center in downtown Orlando with a 1.3X Boost guaranteed rate. That evening I arrived in the area at 9:28 pm and circled the Amway Center until I got my first ride request at 10:03 pm. The entire time I was waiting for my first ride I had the Promotion open in the app and the area remained highlighted in orange.
> 
> When I checked my pay later, I was not paid the 1.3X amount, just the regular rate. I sent a message through the app regarding the under-payment, and received a response within just a few minutes. The reply said that I was not eligible for the Boost because it was not offered directly to me. It also advised that I check my email and through the earnings tab in the app for future promotions. I replied with a screenshot of the email showing that it was offered directly to me, and that it was shown through the app the area, and time of the Boost.
> 
> ...


Boost promotions are for ubereats only.


----------



## Pook (Sep 10, 2017)

XxFoodNowProxX said:


> Boost promotions are for ubereats only.


Getting the boost in dallas is difficult. I have gone round and round with uber. I took screen shots of the offer and the highlighted area. If uber offers a promotion for uber eats it always says that. The last 5 times I when I picked up in a boost area it said 1.2 rate guaranteed on all fares. It did not say uber eats deliveries only. So when I email them and send the screen shot they always come back and say it's for uber eats only even though it did not say that. I agree it's not so much the money but the morals and ethics of it.


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

File for Arbitration if you have all the proof. People need to start fighting fire with fire. When you threaten arbitration they will pay up quite quickly. A few dollars is a few dollars and it's yours. FIGHT FOR IT.


----------



## UberLady69 (Feb 5, 2018)

Pook said:


> I used to smile regarding people upset with pay issues. Not anymore. What you have said about the boost area and their excuses is true. I have to argue every time. I routinely take screen shots of the promotion before I accept my first ride. It doesn't help. Sometimes the promotion says it's for delivery only. Ok I get that. But if it says fare guaranteed and then I don't get the promotion I send a screen shot. They ALWAYS come back and say it was for uber eats only.
> I also found out that if the map sends you through the toll tunnel they don't pay you unless you have the pax in the car. Not reimbursed if you are on your way or doing an uber eats.


I only drive with a pax on toll roads because you will not get rides while on the toll roads and I am allergic to paying tolls. As far as support goes, I have called them people 4 times in three weeks. I have had to resolve every issue I had on my own. They trully suck. All I can suggest is to hang up and call again. I got 1 person out of 4 who wasn't a mouth breather.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Leo1983 said:


> So now I screen shot every ride with a prime time. In any case more data I gather the better my case will be.


Same here. I also take screenshots of all cancellations. And their stupid directions. 
Eventually, I will take them to small claims court over $5.


----------

